
Random Forests predict the World Cup winner. Spoiler alert - optimmal
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/611397/machine-learning-predicts-world-cup-winner/
======
nanis
This is the actual research:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1806.03208](https://arxiv.org/abs/1806.03208)

At the very least, the title of this post should have "makes a prediction"
rather than "predicts". The future has not happened yet. Once it does, we will
know whether this particular prediction was correct.

That is, we are going to have a single data point in the ability of the
authors' technique in predicting this stuff.

See also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17297264](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17297264)

